# pap smear? physical?



## Guest (Mar 27, 2003)

Hey girls!Ok, I just talked to my nurse because I am having a very painful period this month. I also flow really heavy. Some months I can go through an entire bag of 28 pads in one single day. It's unbelievable. I called the nurse to see if I can get a prescription pain killer instead of just advil. (I'm not on the BC pill either). When I told the nurse my symptoms she suggested that I come in to see my doctor for a physical and the always favourite pap smear. I have never had a pap before and I am very nervous/scared about doing this.My question is are there any suggestions to help me with this or can anyone give me the low down on what happens? I'm in Canada if it makes a difference. I am sooo nervous I am already starting to shake. I am kind of worried about what the pap tests for? What is this test for? The nurse said that the pill should ease down on the cramps and lighten my period. If it does then I guess it will be worth it but I am scared of this pap thing and physical.thanks girls.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2003)

Hi Canuck,Rest assured, there is nothing to fear about having a pap smear or a pelvic exam performed. Both procedures are done very quickly and without a lot of discomfort/pain. They are both very routine. I've had many and they are really not bad at all.Being able to relax during these types of exams is very helpful. Even just taking a deep breath or two and blowing them out slowly can work wonders. Another technique that helps is using mental imagery.... think about being somewhere that you really enjoy... like on a warm, sunny beach or on a picnic in the park.... or maybe taking a leisurely walk along a beautiful flowered forest path at sunrise. Before you know it, the exam will be over with..........







Most docs are aware of how these types of exams can cause anxiety and your doc will probably talk to you before and during the procedures to distract you enough that you aren't focusing so totally on what is being done. If you are feeling distressed when your doctor is preparing to perform these exams on you, tell him/her and I am sure that he/she will take that into consideration.Don't worry.... you'll do just fine, Hope this helps, Evie


----------



## styles (Dec 11, 2002)

Hey Canuck...another canuck here. It is hard to go for your first pap, but it is sooooo worth it. I've gone every year since 17 (i'm 25 now) and let me tell you, it's better to know. Just over a year ago i found out i had cervical cancer (what? at 24, not possible, not me!!#?). if i didn't have yearly paps, it wouldn't have been found and i wouldn't be here. but instead i'm here and healthy and cancer free for a year. no radiation, chemo or anything necessary. it was caught early enough to just be removed (and i can still have a family







). i'm not saying any of this to scare you...i just think that if having a simple test can save your life, it's worth it!! just try to stay relaxed and think about somehting else...it will get easier each time you go, and you'll be much happier knowing your in good health!!!If it helps, you could look for a female MD...mine is great, and it makes me feel a bitmore relaxed!!good luck!styles


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2003)

StylesThanks for posting. I think I am going to call the nurse this week and tell her my concerns about how I'd rather a female dr. and maybe I can get a referral for one


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

I am glad you are going to the doctor. I've had physicals at least once a year since I was 15.If you are bleeding like that, there is chance that when the doctor inserts the instrument into you, it may hurt a bit. As Essence said, try to relax. I use a lot of deep breathing when I am there. And since I have known my doctor for so long; I joke around with him to relax. (eg last time I was his first patient of the day and I asked him "isn't this jsut what you wanted wake up and see?!")







Ask as soon as you get there if you will have to give a urine sample. If you don't then try and pee before you have it done. That will decrease the pressure from your bladder and make it easier. Doctors are generally pretty good that they warm up the instrument before putting it in your vagina. Most will also tell you exactly what they are doing as they do to; so you know. If you are more comfortable, you can ask a nurse to be present in the room as the doctor does the examination. That is a right you do have.The doctor may also check your ovaries. To do that, he puts on some gloves and inserts two fingers into your vagina. The doctor will go right and then left and give them a tiny squeeze. It may twinge a bit when the doctor does it.During the actual pap, what they do is instert a device that slides in, then they turn something to hold open the walls of the vagina. A light will likely be used to allow the doctor to see into the vagina. He/she will look at the vagina and the cervix. Then he/she will take a swab inside around the cervix area. You may again feel a twinge then; or a pinch if you are sensitive. After that, the doctor will unscrew the device making it smaller again and slide it out of you. You may bleed a bit after the pap, that is normal. I do sometimes. While you are there it may be a good idea to get a breast checkup done and learn how if you don't know how.Take care


----------



## alongtin (Jul 30, 2002)

Canuck, I totally know how you feel! I was totally freaked about my first exam. In fact, I used to stay up nights worrying about it when I was only 14 or so. I went when I had just turned 22, it was late, but I was still a virgin when I got married, and the rule is usually 18 or first sexually active.I had these thoughts that a gyn exam included lots of cold, sharp, medieval torture instruments, but the experience wasn't so bad. I remember asking my mom if it hurt, and she sad, "No, you're just not very dignified is all." She's right. You really have to pretend you're somewhere else. But truth be told, that doesn't work for me. Instead, I count. It takes my mind off of it, but it also made me realize how short the actual exam is: probably less than 60 seconds, depending on whether your doc stops when she talks, like my old one did. I was thinking, "Stop talking, get on with it!!" I thought the exam was really long, but honestly, it's less than a minute that you spend with your feet in the stirrups.Aurora had GREAT advice, but let me add a little of my own: More than likely, you will be asked to pee in a cup the very first thing, so save up! The nurse will weigh you, she might ask you questions, then she'll give you a paper vest to wear up top and probably a paper blanket to cover up below. It always happens to me that my bare butt is facing the door so it's the first thing that greets the doctor!







The doc will come in, probably ask you a few questions, and then will do a manual breast exam- it's really easy. Then the vaginal exam and the pap smear- a pap smear is, quite literally, a throat culture, only lower. The doc inserts a device that holds the vagina open, then inserts a long Q-tip-like swab and gets a little sample. Then she'll do a manual, that's pretty quick, she might poke around on your tummy at the same time. Then, you're done, and it's the best part of the year, because you're at that moment the farthest away from a visit to the gyno!







Depending on the doc, she might consult you about birth control right then, or she might leave while you dress and come back or meet you in her office. My new doc meets me in her office, and it's so much more pleasant than sitting there naked and chatting.It's really not as bad as you think, and I strongly recommend getting a female. If all else fails, nurse practitioners and physician's assistants can do exams, and sometimes, that's much more pleasant! At my first visit, I saw a nurse practioner and she was wonderful! (I've since moved.) I told her I was really nervous, and she handled me very well!Good luck!!Amy


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2003)

I will definately try anything while I on that table. I am so relieved to hear that you aren't in the stirrups very long. I am having horrible images of being in these stirrup thing for the entire exam for half an hour or so. I feel somewhat relieved now







I thank you so much!


----------

